# 12/06/07



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

took off early today fished 3:30 -- 5:30 behind AC and Brig surf nothing, haven't even had a bite for my last several outings may be time to pack it in aside for sighting a few minnies saw no signs of life. Not as cold out as last wekend but not exactly warm either.


----------



## WURK2FISH (Jun 9, 2007)

Atleast ya got out there...I'm gonna hit it sometime this weekend on LBI......


----------

